

People Skills - The Character Traits of an Entrepreneur - ahsonwardak

In a previous post and many similar posts, the community has talked about the characteristics of an entrepreneur.  What about people skills?  Let's be honest - hackers aren't known for having great people skills either.<p>This also reminds me of a chapter in Founders at Work.  One interview highlighted changing the culture of hackers to be more professional, but this interviewee gave up that idea.<p>Thoughts?  Anecdotes?  How do hackers and co-founders develop people skills?
======
Ultrapreneur
This is the same problem engineers have...lol have you ever seen the movie
office space? the easy answer is to hire someone who is a people person and
knows a little about programming. Let them deal with the customer/public and
you can continue to do what you do best...hack.

